# What mbti cares the most and least about looks?



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

An INTJ I know (he is straight) drops doors on girls who must guys would run for and forgets their names. I don't know if this is common with other INTJs.

I think that sensors care a hit more about looks than intuatives in my experience.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

This is better understood with Enneagram and Instinct Variants;
however I suspect low sensing might play a big role in this.

Sx types as well as type 3s are probably the types of people who care about attraction and beauty.


----------



## MoonMoon21 (Apr 10, 2015)

This could also be a Se-user thing, both high and low. NJs with well developed Se can be hella stylish (mostly ENJs tho) In terms of variants I would say that Soc-variants may put a lot of effort in appearance for the sake of a positive reputation.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> This is better understood with Enneagram and Instinct Variants;
> however I suspect low sensing might play a big role in this.
> 
> Sx types as well as type 3s are probably the types of people who care about attraction and beauty.


says the person who's user name is narcissistic:laughing:


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't care about looks at all. My INTJ sister puts more effort in her appearance than I do. Then again, she's not really trying to impress anyone (as she doesn't really like most people), just does it because she enjoys it and it relaxes her I guess. I don't look like a slob, but I see no point in running around in makeup or fancy dresses, especially since I dislike getting public attention from others. I'd only do that on an actual agreed date. I'm an enneagram 5, don't know if that changes things.


----------



## Lovely_INFJ (Jun 10, 2017)

An ISTP is the most vain individual I've ever met. I don't care about looks


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

narcissistic said:


> This is better understood with Enneagram and Instinct Variants;
> however I suspect low sensing might play a big role in this.
> 
> Sx types as well as type 3s are probably the types of people who care about attraction and beauty.


Agreed. And we're damn sexy too


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm a 5, looks won't cut it passed my door compared to smart, and a whole lot more, so I agree with the few who mention Enneagram, though I am an sx first, 

But I'm a counter-type 5, and also of the sub-type for sx, it's more about the one-on-one long term pairing, which might or might not involve what others call "looks." 

I think my mate of 29 years is beautiful but it isn't because he's model attractive although he is good looking--and he was better looking when we met (just as I was). 

He didn't pick me for that reason either, especially not for how I dressed (for comfort), although I did get hired as a model when I was 19:

I quit, fast--as I say, because it's true: I don't even like trying on clothes, wth was I thinking. (Young, checking out what others said I could, should do, whatever...)

Enneagram, I think, is the place to look--and sub-types (read Beatrice Chestnut) for this one.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I'm a hypocrite, I don't care about my own looks at all and only dress up and shave my face etc because my wife wants me to.

At the same time when I see unshaven people.. and people who obviously aren't looking after their appearance​, I think no thanks and that they should get a job and be productive to society.

Which is even more typical hypocrite me because IDGAF about society and see us all as basically destroying this beautiful planet.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree with the combo for function and enny comments

I mean I am Se so I can fucking see, but it is not the main or deciding thing.

I notice enny 3 inferior or tert Se users can be hella into looks. 

As far as like shunning people off just looks I am not that girl. My NF girl friends are all more likely to shun someone approaching based on looks. I am not saying I will indulge like want them. But I am polite not like... "omg can you believe this guy came and talked to me" Not sure what enny it is that does that cuz even my very superficial enny 3 nfj sis would not treat someone like that. 

I actually like enny 3s a lot tho lol their vanity and polished nature can be attractive to me. But I always think I would scare the fuck out of one if I were dating them and they had to go to the store with me when I look like a bag lady tehe


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Personal style - blah. I care enough to be clean, although I do dress much younger for my age and very casually. I wear very little makeup on a daily basis, but I do put a lot of effort into my skin. Cleanliness, functionality and simple lines are what I aim for.

Beauty of others - of course I care, but I don't prioritize this as in I would consciously be more attentive to an objectively attractive person versus an average-looking person. Courtesy should be extended irrespective of what the receiver looks like, otherwise you ain't a truly courteous person. 

If I were _attracted to_ the person and liked the bit of personality I was shown, yes I would alter my behavior because Im trying to get them to be attracted to me, but not for some random good-looking guy just because he's handsome.

As for type who would care the most, not sure. I would guess the traditional and highly structured types that have a greater appreciation for tangible things more than ideas.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

i'd say an ESTP cares the most and INFP cares the least. (they happen to be conflicting types, Gaston vs Belle)


----------



## BrownSugar (Sep 10, 2013)

typethisperson said:


> i'd say an ESTP cares the most and INFP cares the least. (they happen to be conflicting types, Gaston vs Belle)


I agree with this!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

typethisperson said:


> i'd say an ESTP cares the most and INFP cares the least. (they happen to be conflicting types, Gaston vs Belle)


Beast is STP as well on the newer movie
I related to his character a lot


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie. I'm an ISTP and I care a lot about looks.


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

I care about looks in an incidental way. There are certain shirts I like a lot, but I don't like them because they make me look good, so much as because the shirts are themselves cool. A couple weeks ago I got very excited about a shirts-short combo because they both had anchors on them, then my roommate told me that the shorts didn't fit me. I also recently discovered that I can shave certain parts of my beard and not others. 

I don't put quite as much effort into how I look as the average person does I don't think. one thing is that I'd rather look interesting and disheveled than boring and polished.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

most: high Se's (ESTP, ESFP) and low Si's (ENFP, ENTP)


----------

